# Solved: ID this circuit board symbol/component



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

It is from an old e-machines lcd monitor.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Fried


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

I know its fried i want to fix it. I'm thinking smd fuse (block) maybe.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The schematic symbol is for an inductor. The silkscreened square around two inductors (S3 and S4), and the reference designator "L19" indicates the PC board was designed for a choke (two inductors in one package). Instead two inductors were installed. 

Are there any number markings on the part by "S4"?


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

"Are there any number markings on the part by "S4"?"

Afraid not. I need a schematic.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You might have some luck if you are able to contact the right person at E-Machines. You will need the PCB assembly part number, or at least the display model number.

I also noticed the "F1" part is probably a fuse. According to a Vishay Dale datasheet (assuming they make the fuse), the "ET" marking is a 6.3 amp fuse. You should check it with a meter to verify the fuse is not blown (close to 0 ohms is OK).

Kind of high amperage , but low voltage. This circuit is near the power input?


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

"This circuit is near the power input"
yes.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It is kind of hard to know without a schematic whether the inductor is 1uH or 10uH or something else, but I am guessing you could replace it with a wire temporarily. Maybe use a really thin guage wire (like 30 to 36) so it will burn out if there is a short that took the inductor out in the first place.


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually I de-soldered s3 and replaced it with a wire jumper first thing. The power on the monitor comes on but the display only flashes on for a second. BTW I have a new soldering iron now. thats the reason for all the solder, the old one wouldnt get hot enough.


----------

